# The Interex are AWESOME! (SPOILERS)



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

Sorry for the recent spam of early Heresy novel related material, but I have just gotten into the books and feel the need to discuss. 


Back to the Interex. Is it just me or were they pretty badass!? Machine-like centaur warriors!? Are you kidding me!? Why are these guys not in the tabletop!? I understand they were wiped out, but come on, an army of those guys would be sweet to play. Using their bows would be cool as well, S4 AP3, 18" range. 

Centaurs could be fast attacks with beast. 

Anyone else think that the Interex got far too little treatment after the first book? I mean, the only mention they really got was that they were wiped out some time before the war with the Technocracy.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

The Interex were indeed pretty cool but, to me, so were lots of the planets encountered by the expanding Imperium. It would simply be unfeasible to produce codex's, or even more material, about all of the cool little empires that exist in and around the Imperium. So just look at it as world (or galaxy) building, cool little things that make 40k feel like it takes place in a big galaxy. The Interex were cool but the part of the story they mattered for is over, and so therefore they are too, just like hundreds of other parts of the novels (and soon, the Tau! Muwhahahaha! mine is an evil laugh)


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

The only thing I remember reading about the Interex was them chasing off the Luna Wolves immediately prior to Davin, and one of the Astares lamenting they never went back to deal with them. Do you have the book/page with the mention of them being destroyed? I always thought it would be left to the post-Heresy mop-up by Guillaumin, et al.

They really were incredible and so could absolutely not fit into the post-Heresy galaxy. A human society with the balls and the brains to treat with the Eldar and not get bitter and/or destroyed in the process? Where's the fun in that?


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't the Interex human with superior tech?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

cheeto said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't the Interex human with superior tech?


Yes and no, They were a human and alien civilization, at least one alien race. Their weapons were stronger than a bolter.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

cheeto said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't the Interex human with superior tech?


The Interex actually incorporated multiple races into their society and were even moderately tolerant on what looked suspiciously like a Tyranid-infested world, e.g. they let the creature go fallow on the planet and tried to ensure no one else went there, as opposed to committing genocide and cleaning the species off the planet.

In fact, the anathame that wounded Horus and ends up as Fulgrim's weapon 

was stolen off the Interex planet by Erebus, sparking immediate violence between the Interex and the Luna Wolves. The Anathame was in a military museum and a relic of the Kinebrach, one of the allied (subjugated?) species that made up the Interex.


Oh, the destruction of the Interex is mentioned in False Gods, Chapter 18, as part of Torgaddon's internal dialogue immediately before they destroy the Auretian Technocracy. I do have issue with how this would be accomplished in the timing, considering Horus turns to Chaos on Davin immediately after running from the Interex, and moves on from there seemingly to the Heresy.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I really just felt hungry for more Interex. In the first book they were total bosses, using bows that could puncture through both sides of an astartes power armor! That is just awesome. 


If they had never met the Interex, could it be said that the heresy would have never unfolded?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

SoL Berzerker said:


> I really just felt hungry for more Interex. In the first book they were total bosses, using bows that could puncture through both sides of an astartes power armor! That is just awesome.
> 
> 
> If they had never met the Interex, could it be said that the heresy would have never unfolded?


Well Lorgar was already corrupted, but chances are Horus wouldn't of turned and the emp wouldn't sent the wolves after Magus.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Yes and no, They were a human and alien civilization, at least one alien race. Their weapons were stronger than a bolter.


Why is my name in your quote?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Lux said:


> Why is my name in your quote?


In my signature. Cause I wanted to prevent a massive forum infection and I got tired of typing that every time you try to jack a thread.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

SoL Berzerker said:


> I really just felt hungry for more Interex. In the first book they were total bosses, using bows that could puncture through both sides of an astartes power armor! That is just awesome.
> 
> If they had never met the Interex, could it be said that the heresy would have never unfolded?


Short answer, if the Interex wasn't enountered, then Chaos would have found another tool to get at Horus.

As locusgate noted, Lorgar and his legion were already corruped, so technically the Heresy had already been in planning/underway for 50+ years. I suspect the 63rd Expeditionary Fleet, Horus's fleet, were covertly directed to the encounter with the Interex to obtain the Anathame, as opposed to the fleet just randomly encountering them on their travels. Awfully coincidental that Erebus just so happened to be on the Vengful Spirt exactly when they come across the Interex and that Davin just so happened to revolt in close proximity immediately after Erebus obtains the Anathame.


----------

